# game hen recipe?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi, Are they rock cornish hens? or are they true Guinea fowl? The meat of a baby guinea hen is tender and delcate. It should be prepared like pheasant and not over cooked (it has less fat than cornish hens)I have braised these birds in white wine and salmis stock, with aromatics, I start the thights and legs first then add the breast,Aand so on then i prepare some fresh broad noodles with saltanas and pistachios and sage, slice the breast meat and arrange on the plate with the legs and thights and then purre the aromatics with the stock,season and serve. this is a Alsacen dish( I think) anyway it is a peasant dish savoured with some pinot Gris or pinot blanc. If it is a cornish hen procced like chicken just reduce the cooking time


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I just picked up a set of frozen game hens at the grocery and would appreciate suggestions and recipes for what to do with them. I keep reading they have more flavor than chickens and would love to try them.

Any suggestions?


----------

